# Any Grand rapids track racing sadans



## cronic (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm looking for a track that is racing road courses in the GR area. If anyone could give me a location or a web site with some details it would help out alot thanks


----------



## The Chad (Apr 9, 2005)

Yeppers there sure is!!! Riders hobbyshop on 28th st. They race on saturdays.. Check the Grand rapids Neutral Zone in onroad racing for more info... or check this site...http://www.wmrcracing.com/ I dont think they are out side yet but they are getting close...


----------



## cronic (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks, I'll be there to check it out.


----------



## alltech (Apr 20, 2005)

Great group of people here too..I think the first race at Riders hobby on 28th street in Grand Rapids will be held 1st weekend in may like the 7th (Weather?)
Get there early, get a spot and have some fun meet the guys and gals.....theres always a good turnout of spectators as well as racers.


----------

